# Forelle mit Spargel / Spargeln



## Wolfi

Buenas noches.
Estaba leyendo una receta: Frolle mit Spargeln. Spargeln es espárrago. Mi pregunta es si esa "n" se añade por el dativo. No se me había ocurrido hasta hoy que podría haber el caso de que después de una preposicion viniera no un artículo sino directamente un sustantivo. Entonces me entró una duda: los sustantivos cuando van así solas también se declinan? Todos?
Gracias de antemano.
P.S. cómo es el plural de Spargeln?


----------



## Peterdg

Wolfi said:


> Spargeln es espárrago*s*


"Spargeln" es el plural de "Spargel".


----------



## Wolfi

Yo creo que te equivocas amigo. Spargel no cambia en el plural. Esa "n" es la n del dativo. En el diccionario viene así al menos.


----------



## Wolfi

Entonces aquí está en plural más dativo.


----------



## Alemanita

Wolfi said:


> Yo creo que te equivocas amigo. Spargel no cambia en el plural. Esa "n" es la n del dativo. En el diccionario viene así al menos.



Si te fijas en el Duden, verás que en algunas regiones germanoparlantes, sí cambia en el plural.

Lo que me irrita un poco, amigo, es el, la, lo *Frolle*. ¿No será Forelle? Pero servir la trucha con espárragos, no sé ... Nunca lo he probado, lo cual naturalmente no significa nada.

¿De dónde es la receta o el menú?

Yo lo escribría así, Wolfi:

Forelle mit Spargel (plural dativo en muchas partes de Alemania)
Forelle mit Spargeln (plural dativo en el sur de Alemania y Suiza)


----------



## uress

Mit Spargel es singular dativo.


----------

